# WTB Garmin BlueChart MUS012R



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

My boat has a Garmin 2006C built into console, I would like to purchase the chip that covers Destin for this unit. I need the old style Garmin Data Card # MUS012R
Hopefully someone has an old unit sitting in a closet with this chip installed willing to sell it.
Thanks


----------



## lulurage (Jun 6, 2013)

Thx everyone. I found one on EBay


----------

